# [SOLVED]wifi przez adapter USB, iwlist scan nic nie pokazuje

## socek

Kupiłem sobie kartę sieciową EW-7711UTn

Zainstalowałem (sterowniki + firmware) i niby wszystko działa. Ale "iwlist wlan1 scan" nie pokazuje żadnej sieci. Ta sama karta sieciowa na innym kompie, na WinXP działa. Co może być przyczyną?

To dość stary komputer, ale gniazda USB posiada, więc chyba nie powinno być problemów.

dmesg po włożeniu karty:

```
usb usb1: usb resume

usb usb1: wakeup_rh

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0001

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

usb 1-2: udev 3, busnum 1, minor = 2

usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=7392, idProduct=7711

usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-2: Product: 802.11 n WLAN

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Ralink

usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 1.0

usb 1-2: uevent

usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: uevent

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

rt2800usb 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

rt2800usb 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy1::radio

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy1::assoc

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy1::quality

udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

rt2800usb 1-2:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

```

dmesg się więcej nie odzywa.

Jeszcze iwconfig:

```
wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Last edited by socek on Sun Jan 31, 2010 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartmarian

zobacz czy "ifconfig wlan1 up" coś zmieni

----------

## socek

```
smas ~ # ifconfig wlan1 up

smas ~ # iwlist wlan1 scan

wlan1     No scan results

```

Nie pomogło. :/

----------

## soban_

Wloz karte na USB (u mnie po wlozeniu karty w trakcie dzialania systemu tez nigdy nie chcialo dzialac poprawnie), odpal komputer z nia i sprawdz czy wtedy zatrybi. Ewentualnie lsusb zapodaj jeszcze na forum.

----------

## socek

 *zlomek wrote:*   

> Przez wicd bedzie Ci łatwiej.

 

Ale ja iwlist scan używam, tylko po to, aby sprawdzić czy mi sieć wykrywa. Bo jak nie wykrywa, to nie ma się do czego podłączyć. A w ogóle wicid ma konsolowego klineta? Bo na tym kompie nie mam Xów.

 *Quote:*   

> Wloz karte na USB, odpal komputer z nia i sprawdz czy wtedy zatrybi. Ewentualnie lsusb zapodaj jeszcze na forum.

 

Robię tak cały czas i nic.

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 7392:7711  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Jeszcze ifconfig:

```
smas ~ # ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:4f:28:87:94  

          inet addr:192.168.2.95  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:4fff:fe28:8794/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:77 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:8537 (8.3 KiB)  TX bytes:6992 (6.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:1f:55:48:3b  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1F-1F-55-48-3B-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

## soban_

 *socek wrote:*   

> A w ogóle wicid ma konsolowego klineta?
> 
> 

 Z tego co sie orientuje to nie, sam chetnie bym uzywal czegos napisanego na bazie ncurses  :Razz:  moze ktos inny cos zna?

----------

## one_and_only

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *socek wrote:*   A w ogóle wicid ma konsolowego klineta?
> 
>  Z tego co sie orientuje to nie, sam chetnie bym uzywal czegos napisanego na bazie ncurses  moze ktos inny cos zna?

 

```
USE="ncurses" emerge wicd
```

I mamy zarówno wicd-curses jak i wicd-cli.

----------

## soban_

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *socek wrote:*   A w ogóle wicid ma konsolowego klineta?
> 
>  Z tego co sie orientuje to nie, sam chetnie bym uzywal czegos napisanego na bazie ncurses  moze ktos inny cos zna? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Faktycznie - ladnie dziala  :Smile: . Dzieki.

----------

## socek

wicd też mi mówi, że nie ma żadnych sieci bezprzewodowych. Coś ewidentnie z tą kartą sieciową (sterownikami?).

```
smas wicd # ls -l /lib/firmware/

total 36

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 Jan 25 23:56 rt2561.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 Jan 25 23:56 rt2561s.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 Jan 25 23:56 rt2661.bin

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 8192 Dec 23  2008 rt2870.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2048 Jan 30 14:24 rt73.bin

```

Firmware wydaje mi się, ze mam dobry. (ściągnięty z oficjalnej strony)

----------

## soban_

Gdybys pokazal co zwraca lsusb i lspci to mozna pogooglowac za ta karta. Mysle ze napewno mozna znalezc jak sie ustawia ja poprawnie w kernelu.

----------

## socek

Pokazałem co pokazuje lsusb już wcześniej, ale nie opisałem, więc mogło to umknąć

lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 7392:7711  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Chodzi o tą kartę po środku.

A teraz lspci:

```
smas wicd # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)

```

Wprawdzie nie wiem po co lspci, ale nic nie szkodzi, abym pokazał.

----------

## lsdudi

poka lsmod

----------

## socek

```
smas ~ # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

rt2800usb              31544  0 

rt2x00usb               8608  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              24596  2 rt2800usb,rt2x00usb

crc_ccitt               1580  1 rt2800usb

```

----------

## lsdudi

hmm ubunciaki widze że lecą n innym sterze 

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-960642.html

----------

## socek

Na forum ubuntu piszą, aby sobie samemu skompliować drivera. Niestety, ja mam 2.6.31-gentoo-r6, a w tym jądrze było parę zmian i oficjalne drivery się już nie kompilują.

----------

## lsdudi

mam ten ster Staging drivers   w 2.6.32

```
< >     Ralink 2860 wireless support (NEW)

< >     Ralink 2870/3070 wireless support (NEW)  
```

----------

## socek

```
--- Ralink driver support

<M>   Ralink rt2400 (PCI/PCMCIA) support

<M>   Ralink rt2500 (PCI/PCMCIA) support

<M>   Ralink rt2501/rt61 (PCI/PCMCIA) support

<M>   Ralink rt2500 (USB) support

<M>   Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support

<M>   Ralink rt2800 (USB) support

[ ]   Ralink debug output
```

Tak to u mnie wygląda. Gdzie konkretnie znalazłeś te stery? (W jakim pod menu)

----------

## soban_

Wciskasz / wpisujesz "2860" i dostajesz:

```
  ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── Search Results ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │ Symbol: RT2860 [=n]                                                                                                                                                                  │

  │ Prompt: Ralink 2860 wireless support                                                                                                                                                 │

  │   Defined at drivers/staging/rt2860/Kconfig:1                                                                                                                                        │

  │   Depends on: STAGING [=n] && !STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD [=n] && PCI [=y] && X86 [=y] && WLAN [=y]                                                                                       │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                          │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                │

  │       -> Staging drivers (STAGING [=n])                                                                                                                                              │

  │         -> Exclude Staging drivers from being built (STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD [=n])                                                                                                     │

 
```

Tutaj masz:

```
 │┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                                                      --- Staging drivers                                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                                      [ ]   Exclude Staging drivers from being built                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Agere ET-1310 Gigabit Ethernet support (NEW)                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Alacritech Gigabit IS-NIC support (NEW)                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     USB IP support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     IS89C35 WLAN USB driver (NEW)                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Prism2.5/3 USB driver (NEW)                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Line Echo Canceller support (NEW)                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Atheros OTUS 802.11n USB wireless support (NEW)                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Ralink 2860 wireless support (NEW)                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Ralink 2870/3070 wireless support (NEW)                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Ralink 3090 wireless support (NEW)                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                                      < >     Data acquisition support (comedi) (NEW)                                                                             │ │
```

----------

## lsdudi

```
Location:                                                                                                                                          │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                │

  │       -> Staging drivers (STAGING [=y])                                                                                                              │

  │         -> Exclude Staging drivers from being built (STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD [=n])

```

----------

## socek

Sterownik pomógł. Teraz lsmod:

```
smas ~ # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

rt2800usb              31544  0 

rt2x00usb               8608  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              24596  2 rt2800usb,rt2x00usb

crc_ccitt               1580  1 rt2800usb

rt3070sta             422516  0 

```

dmesg:

```
hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

usb 1-2: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=7392, idProduct=7711

usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-2: Product: 802.11 n WLAN

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Ralink

usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 1.0

usb 1-2: uevent

usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

udev: starting version 146

usb usb1: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-2: uevent

usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

usb usb2: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb1: uevent

usb 1-2: uevent

rt3070sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

rtusb init --->

rt2870 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

rt2870 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

=== pAd = cc9e9000, size = 558664 ===

<-- RTMPAllocAdapterBlock, Status=0

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2870

rt2870sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

rtusb init --->

Error: Driver 'rt2870' is already registered, aborting...

usbcore: error -16 registering interface    driver rt2870

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb

hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

usb usb2: suspend_rh

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k 

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

<-- RTMPAllocTxRxRingMemory, Status=0

-->RTUSBVenderReset

<--RTUSBVenderReset

--> Error 2 opening /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat

1. Phy Mode = 0

2. Phy Mode = 0

RTMPSetPhyMode: channel is out of range, use first channel=1 

3. Phy Mode = 0

MCS Set = 00 00 00 00 00

<==== RTMPInitialize, Status=0

0x1300 = 00073200

Terminate the MLMEThr_pid=3262!

Terminate the RTUSBCmdThr_pid=3263!

Terminate the TimerQThr_pid=3264!

wait_for_completion TimerQThr

---> RTMPFreeTxRxRingMemory

<--- ReleaseAdapter

usb usb2: usb auto-resume

usb usb2: wakeup_rh

hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

usb usb2: suspend_rh

```

I teraz mam takie symptomy:

iwlist scan pokazuje moją sieć. Ustwienie 'iwconfig ra0 essid "sockodom"' nie ustawia tego essida. Wicid nie pomaga. natomiast wpa_supplicant trochę tak. Ustawia się essid i tak dalej, ale pod koniec nie działa dhclient. Dopiero, jak ręcznie odpalę po uruchomieniu systemu, to działa.

```
smas ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart

 * Starting ra0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ra0 ...

Unsupported driver 'madwifi'. 
```

A po wyłaczeniu madwifi (w /etc/conf.d/net):

```
smas ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting ra0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ra0 ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ra0 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

A teraz konfigi:

- /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dmadwifi"

```

- /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="sockodom"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   wep_key0="xxx"

   wep_tx_keyidx=0

   priority=5

}

```

jeszcze co mam zainstalowane:

```
smas ~ # eix madwifi

[I] net-wireless/madwifi-ng

     Available versions:  0.9.3.3 0.9.4 ~0.9.4-r1 0.9.4.4030.20090529 ~0.9.4.4100.20090929 {injection kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  0.9.4.4030.20090529(17:18:54 01/31/10)(kernel_linux -injection)

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi-project.org/

     Description:         Next Generation driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

[I] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

     Available versions:  0.9.3.3 0.9.4 0.9.4.4030.20090529 ~0.9.4.4100.20090929

     Installed versions:  0.9.4.4030.20090529(17:15:35 01/31/10)

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi-project.org/

     Description:         Next Generation tools for configuration of Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

* net-wireless/madwifi-old

     Available versions:  (~)0.0.1417.20060128 {amrr kernel_linux onoe}

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi-project.org/

     Description:         Driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

* net-wireless/madwifi-old-tools

     Available versions:  (~)0.0.1417.20060128

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi-project.org/

     Description:         Tools for configuration of Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

Found 4 matches.

smas ~ # 

```

Jeszcze jakieś konfigi są potrzebne?

----------

## lsdudi

prawdopodobnie pomoże jak wicd przestawisz driver w opcjach na ralink/ralink_legacy ale głowy sobie uciąć nie dam.

btw madwifi to sterowniki do aherosa więc nic dziwnego że nie działa.

----------

## socek

A gdzie się ustawia takie coś? Bo nie znalazłem.

----------

## lsdudi

 *socek wrote:*   

> A gdzie się ustawia takie coś? Bo nie znalazłem.

 

wicd-client -> preferences -> (zakładka ) adwanced settings

----------

## socek

Dobra, dzięki wielki, udało mi się skonfirugorwąć to bez wicd (ktory i tak nie działał) i bez wpa_supplicant (który też nie działał).

Mój /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_sockodom="[1] s:xxxxx key [1] enc open"

preferred_aps=( "sockodom" )

```

----------

## phd

Ja mam podobną kartę Edimax 7711UAn i wpa a nawet wpa2-psk działa bez problemu, ale niestety tylko na jądrze 2.6.32, szkoda że tylko działa pod 802.11b/g natomiast n Lite nie udało mi się uruchomić pod Gentoo, oto fragmenty moich ustawień:

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                

ctrl_interface_group=wheel                            

update_config=1                                       

network={

        ssid="Nazwa"

        psk="haslo"

        proto=RSN       

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP   

        group=TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        priority=1             

}          

cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:98 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:98 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:6552 (6.3 KiB)  TX bytes:6552 (6.3 KiB)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:1f:57:a9:4c

          inet addr:192.168.1xx.xxx  Bcast:192.168.123.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:1fff:fe57:a94c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:490385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27844 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:67993694 (64.8 MiB)  TX bytes:6260674 (5.9 MiB)

lsmod

.....

rt3070sta             482856  1

....

dmesg | grep 7711

[    1.410591] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=7392, idProduct=7711

Szkoda, że Ralink nie zadbał, aby driver  rt3070sta działał również z jądrami > 2.6.32 .

----------

